# New Details Surrounding Square Enix’s Latest Action RPG



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*New Details Surrounding Square Enix’s Latest Action RPG*










Earlier in the month, Square Enix announced that it would be licensing the Unreal Engine 3.0 for an upcoming title. This wouldn’t be the first title from Square to use the versatile middleware engine, 2008’s _The Last Remnant_ utilized Unreal 3 with mixed results. Now, new details surrounding the development of this project have emerged.

Famitsu reports that the unnamed game will be an Action RPG unrelated to either the _Final Fantasy _or _Dragon Quest_ franchises. The game is being produced by Ryutaro Ichimura whose work includes the PS2’s _Dragon Quest VIII_ and the DS Sequel _Dragon Quest IX_.

The game underwent a lengthy pre-production phase lasting a little over two years. Square Enix reportedly has 35 staff members currently working on the Action RPG including designers, artists and programmers. More details on this new title should be released this week when the latest issue of Japanese gaming publication hits store shelves.

Source: PSLS


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Interesting... i still remember when square put out 5-6 games a year. I'm still interested in versus XIII though.


----------

